# AC Condensation problem



## sbluml (Jun 14, 2010)

Good Morning...just bought a 1978 wilderness camper. The AC works fine. the first day i had no problems. the 2nd day i turned it on and the water that is supposed to be dispensed outside the camper is leaking inside. Any thoughts on this? 
Thanks!


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

check under the a/c cover, drain hole in pan is likely plugged up with leaves or something, that's where i'd start any how.:welcome:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

This happened to me to! The centre of the roof collapsed in the centre where the ac unit was. Causing the water to pour in the kitchen. All because I was trying to get something on the shelf above the trailer and I stepped on the roof to get into better position! Just a thought.


----------

